# One free Phaseplant Preset?



## Flintpope (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes, just the one. I am deep into a very large writing project for Kilohearts Phaseplant that has me creating over 50 presets using "damaged piano" samples as the starting point. I can't bear NOT letting people hear what I'm up to so I am leaking out the odd free sound every now and then...​

​You'll need Kilohearts Phaseplant to hear this - https://kilohearts.com/products/phase_plant​​Get Thunderbus totally free (no sign-up) - https://bit.ly/Thunderbus​​​​_*And don't forget the other free preset here - *_*https://bit.ly/damageDP*​
​​


----------

